# World Record Shiras Moose



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Beard.

My guess it's over 24" long; longest I've seen.

From the left-hand fork of the East Fork of the Bear River, 2004.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

*Not even close*

You are joking? Right.....


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

It looks like a little bullwinkle to me. :lol:


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

It looks like it at least got him a girlfriend!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

If only they were judged by the length of the dewlap


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

lmao  that is a long one


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Not even close*



bigbr said:


> You are joking? Right.....


No, not joking at all, it's for real.

That's a long waddle for a teenage bull. We always said on the farm that warm winters kept the bell from freezing and then falling off. A wife's tale??? I don't know for sure. That was the only time I seen him and I go up there every year at the same time for some brookies and Bolete mushrooms. He actually had 3 girlfriends. This pic shows 2.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I've got a tag for one of those girls....  Well..... it should be in the mail.....


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

That bull dont have any good pams on him. it a nice bull but not no world record. If he is the world record then I found some that would blow him out of the water. He would be the last day bull kill for me.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

Boy, some of you guys are idiots! 8) 
please read the word "beard" above the first photo.
"World Record Shiras Moose ..................... beard"
the Goob man is clearly pointing out the magnificent length of this bulls "waddle" "dewlap" "bell" or "beard"


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

chet said:


> Boy, some of you guys are idiots! 8)
> please read the word "beard" above the first photo.
> "World Record Shiras Moose ..................... beard"
> the Goob man is clearly pointing out the magnificent length of this bulls "waddle" "dewlap" "bell" or "beard"


Now, now, be gentle on the man! It takes some people a while longer to catch on to tongue-in-cheek jokes. He is right about one thing. I wouldn't take this bull until the last day either!

Lee


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I guess that what happens when you are in a hurry and only read some of the words. Im bad. Yea that bread on that bull is hell along on him. Sorry my bad. -)O(-


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pics goob! And dang, thats a pretty nice dangly-doop thingy on that moose.

:mrgreen:


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

That over by the B.S. camp? If so, makes me wonder what those Boy Scouts are feeding him to make that beard grow. Maybe a little extra testosterone in those hot dogs and dutch oven meals.


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats what you get when you breed a moose with a turkey


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

utbowhntr said:


> That over by the B.S. camp? If so, makes me wonder what those Boy Scouts are feeding him to make that beard grow. Maybe a little extra testosterone in those hot dogs and dutch oven meals.


Yah, yah, up the canyon quite a ways.

Could it be the mushrooms........?????


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

suave300 said:


> Thats what you get when you breed a moose with a turkey


Now I know, I thought it was the mushrooms.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

wonder how the taxedermist would approach that thing? I know if I had that bull mounted the cats in my house would not let it last an hour.


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> I know if I had that bull mounted the cats in my house would not let it last an hour.


Now that is funny!!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

You think thats funny imagine if one of those cats snuck in while taking a shower.... :shock:


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

:shock: :shock: -#&#*!-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

World record Shiras Moose beard!!!!!

I'm gonna bump this old post for the newbies.

Still is the longest beard I ever seen on a Shiras Moose. I wonder if anyone tagged it?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

This beard would pose a unique challenge for the taxidermist. I bet he has given himself black eyes when attempting to shake his head. Good one Goob. Standing world record as far as I'm concerned.------SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm bumping this thread for the newbies. A moose with a 24" long beard.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

that is crazy


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> that is crazy


I wonder if anyone killed the thing. It didn't have much of a rack but that bell was a trophy.

I went up the drainage numerous times the following year and seen quite a few bull moose, but none had a long beard. Some say it probably froze off. I know that happens with cattle but I don't know about moose.

.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

If given the opportunity I would take a crack at it for sure. I would think that it could freeze off as well.


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

"It's coming right for us"!!!!!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sorry had too!!

That is a trophy waddle for sure. The longest I've seen.

Have any you ever seen a an older bull not palmate? I seen a bull in soapstone back in 2003. I thought it was a bull elk laying in the willows at first, until I got a closer look it was a bull winkle! Have pics on 35mm so I can't post them up..


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

wyogoob said:


> A moose with a 24" long beard.


He should be on duck dynasty


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Elkaholic2 said:


> Sorry had too!!
> 
> That is a trophy waddle for sure. The longest I've seen.
> 
> Have any you ever seen a an older bull not palmate? I seen a bull in soapstone back in 2003. I thought it was a bull elk laying in the willows at first, until I got a closer look it was a bull winkle! Have pics on 35mm so I can't post them up..


Yeah, I know what you mean. I think the lack of palmation is as much a hereditary trait as anything. There's some moose up on Wyoming's Little Greys that don't have much for paddles; look like elk like you say. I got one that's 51" wide but it doesn't score much.

.


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'll have to try and dig those pics out. Maybe I can take a picture with the iPad then copy them on here so you can see it. It's crazy looking. A unique moose. 

That one you found is unique!

So do you see similar genetics in the grays as you do on the b.r. Divide or even the north slope?


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

This are little rough. Hopefully you can make the pics out


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Elkaholic2 said:


> View attachment 29713


It's hard to make it out. Kinda looks like a black muley. :smile:

.


----------

